# Reached a dead end



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

The club I belong to is where I started all of my obedience training with my dog over 10 years ago. It is a UKC club but the instructors all compete in AKC so the classes are mostly the AKC exercises. I don't think you will have a problem with a UKC club. Check out a few of their classes by observing and talking with a few people that take the classes. Have a chat with the instructors. I bet you won't be disappointed. 
Besides UKC is a great venue to show your dog in and the trials are usually small and fun (at least where I live).
Good luck finding classes that suit you best.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

If I hear of anything, I'll let you know. My only suggestion is Blue Ridge but they are located in Winchester which is an hour's drive 1 way for you.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I actually started at a dog club and have switched to a private facility. More money, yes, but the classes are much smaller and we needed that and they are taught by someone trained in animal behavior and we certainly needed that. Dog clubs and their volunteers are a wonderful place until you get a dog with some "issues".


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

If you have a CGC trainer near you that you like, it may be worth doing the training with them and then worrying about finding a therapy dog evaluator when you're finished with the course. The trainer probably will have some suggestions for testing and you're only talking about a one time thing (hopefully) versus several weeks for the course.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Have you asked the trainer what she thought? I can imagine if she teaches CGC prep, the CGC evaluator will be someone else anyway (that is how it works in our puppy class, the course is taught by one trainer, but next week someone else will evaluate the pups.) If she teaches CGC, I would think she could evaluate for TDI. Or am I thinking too simple?


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I have gotten in touch with a few more trainers. I decided to contact the pet farm resort where Mercy was taking puppy kindergarten on Saturday mornings regarding a CGC prep course and they have one that starts on September 5th. However, this place is in Bealeton VA, which is about 45 minutes from where I live and would be harder to get to on a weeknight. I got the lady to pencil me on in case I could not find any place else. I am trying to find a place closer. I considered Warrenton Kennel Club, but that is still kind of far for us. 

I contacted Kathy McCoubrey, who is an obedience instructor that is well known in the AKC community and in the State of Virginia. She even serves on the board of the Warrenton Kennel Club. She is a Canine Good Citizen evaluator and an AKC Breeder of Merit of Dalmations. She even wrote a book on Dalmations and they are sold by Alpine publishing. She was one of the major voices of advocacy for Dalmations during the popularity and hype of the 101 Dalmations movie. Her training center is called A Dog's Life. Regarding a CGC prep course, she told me that if she is having one, then she will update her website in two weeks for mid September enrollment. I would love for Kathy McCoubrey to be my instructor and CGC and therapy dog mentor for Mercy! I am praying and keeping my fingers crossed that Kathy decides to have a CGC prep course in mid September!:crossfing


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

With Tess I never took a CGC prep course. I had her in two really good obedience courses and did the rest myself. So that's another way to go.


----------

